# Puppy Names



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So I've narrowed the names down to 3, and I think it would be fun if everyone voted to help me choose names. Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love Thor on your list  But with Brody coming a close second


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That was easy. I only liked Thor.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

If you name him Cesar you will need to get another pup and name it Brutus.
If you name him Thor you will need to get another pup and name it Loki.
Sooo.. I picked Brody..


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Seems like Brody and Thor are the top ones!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jambo said:


> If you name him Cesar you will need to get another pup and name it Brutus.
> If you name him Thor you will need to get another pup and name it Loki.
> Sooo.. I picked Brody..


Do you feel like these names are too common? I didn't want common names like Kaiser, Bear, or Zeus.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thor is way too common, it's everywhere. I know like 5 people with animals named Thor. 

I like unique, Brody is the most unique name of the 3 you listed IMO, so I choose Brody.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

brody reminds me of mallrats

sesar riminds me of the dog whisperer plus the little white dog on the dog food commercials

thor reminds me of a stupid comic book movie.


i would add an N to the end of thor and make it thorn. the hound of **** from the lost boys. awesome looking GSD! i want a white GSD just because of that dog!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

scarfish said:


> brody reminds me of mallrats
> 
> sesar riminds me of the dog whisperer plus the little white dog on the dog food commercials
> 
> ...


And pronounce it as Thorn?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah, like a thorn bush. same as the dog from the lost boys.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

scarfish said:


> yeah, like a thorn bush. same as the dog from the lost boys.


I kinda like Thor better, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> Thor is way too common, it's everywhere. I know like 5 people with animals named Thor.
> 
> I like unique, Brody is the most unique name of the 3 you listed IMO, so I choose Brody.



Agree with this. Our neighbors dog is also named Thor. But then again, it's a nice name, and one can never predict what is going to happen with names. I have picked what I believed to be a very unique name in the past, only to have it show up everywhere a year later.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like Brody. I like normal human names for pets. Never been a big fan of names like Thor/Loki/Zeus/etc as they are very very common.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

MiaMoo said:


> I like Brody. I like normal human names for pets. Never been a big fan of names like Thor/Loki/Zeus/etc as they are very very common.


Yeah I agree. I really like the name Brody, do you guys feel the name would fit a GSD? Or more like a lab name?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I picked Brody. I agree that it's the most unique of the three you've chosen. 

My first association with a dog named Cesaer is the Dog Whisperer. Also agree with LaRen there are a BUNCH of dogs named Thor.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

What about Captain? I would've put it on the poll if I can edit it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

tyson


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

scarfish said:


> tyson


I like that name too


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the s names I had picked out

Slade - Old English - Valley
Sloan - Irish - Warrior
Sabre - French - swordlike
Stein - German - Stone
Samir - Hindu - Wind (Sameer)
Stuka - German - short for Sturzkampfflugzueg which is dive bomber
Seiben - German - Seven (Zeeben)
Sturm - German - Storm
Stryker
Semper - Always
Soul
Streuner - German - misbehaving boy like Bart Simpson (Stroyner)
Synge


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Here are the s names I had picked out
> 
> Slade - Old English - Valley
> Sloan - Irish - Warrior
> ...


The breeder doesn't have a litter letter so it'd be kinda hard to pick a name with a specific letter.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i considered aramis and porthos for my next dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Brody is my fave!Thorn sounds like a soap opera name


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Brody's my favorite out of the three choices!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bella67 said:


> The breeder doesn't have a litter letter so it'd be kinda hard to pick a name with a specific letter.


I was just posting the name I picked because my dog was the S litter.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I knew a Brody, so I wasn't hot on that name. (dog was OK - I just didn't like the name much) For a while I did geographic names. Then when the breeder had a letter, I worked with that. Got preempted on the last one but that's OK. 

I like Wagoner (sp) as a composer and chose one name (V litter) from one of his operas (Ring series). Other people I know have gone with greek/roman/norse god names -- Mythology and literature are good sources. So's the dictionary. Open it up and look through a couple of pages. See what funky and off-beat and meaningful you can come up with.


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*Noble Wolf*

I have always loved the name DOLPHUS or ADOLPHUS (meaning
Noble Wolf) for a GSD puppy boy. I am saving that name on my list, whether he be a GSD or GSD mix, or whatever.
It is a beautiful name.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

A coworker had a male GSD named Tahoe. I thought that was a good one. First time I had ever heard it but, then again, I don't get out much. Neighbors have a dobe named Bullet. Seems to suit him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I liked Thor, but Brody is second. 

Jager, is one on my list of names. 

But my list is mainly filled with hunting type names, because my husband is a hunter and we were going to get a lab for duck hunting. 
And for our next German Shepherd it's a list of the Greek Gods lol Hubby really want's to name a dog with a Greek God name..


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a Cesear years ago. He was a good boy.


----------

